# frog moss



## terryo (Nov 14, 2009)

I thought I'd try some frog moss to help keep in the humidity without making the substrate wet and put it in a few of my viv's. I soaked it before putting it in and put it around the water dishes. Even when the top dried out a bit, the bottom stayed wet and really did a good job holding the humidity up. This is Pio's 









It also kept the water dish really clean when he went in and out.

Here's lil Bindi..loving her butter worm




one more cause she's so cute





I'm really happy with this moss. What I love about it too is that when you want to take it out ...just let it dry and it stays green until you hydrate it again.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 14, 2009)

Where do you buy that? I love the idea of a clean waterer.

Yvonne


----------



## terryo (Nov 14, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001TI4ABM/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

http://www.carolinapetsupply.com/ca...id=493&zenid=7dd56669e50b49c5b59919951eb411fa

I bought it from carolina pet supply first. Now I just bought it from amazon. I really love it. I really love the way it looks and how it holds the humidity. The water staying clean is a bonus too.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Nov 14, 2009)

Does it need much light?


----------



## terryo (Nov 14, 2009)

No...If it isn't hidrated, it can be stored in a plastic bag somewhere. When I got mine, it was all dried up in the plastic bag, and I just soaked it and it perked right up.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Nov 14, 2009)

Have you seen the compressed bricks of "frog moss" at places like Petco? Does that stuff some to life too?


----------



## tmacc0 (Nov 14, 2009)

ah shes so cute


----------



## brymanda (Nov 14, 2009)

I've heard the Petco stuff works the same way, but I've never tried it myself.

Also, I've read that you can put moss in a blender with buttermilk and spread it over the places you want the moss to grow. I don't know all the details but I was thinking about doing a little more research and trying to get it to grow on a little wooden hide-a-way I have.


----------



## terryo (Nov 14, 2009)

It looks like this when you get it. But it is dry...then you soak it and it fluffs up.


----------



## Candy (Nov 14, 2009)

I've always wondered what that stuff in Pio's viv was. It looks so green and nice. I'm going to get Dale some of that for sure. Thanks Terry.


----------



## Sudhira (Nov 14, 2009)

That has got to be one of the cutest things I have ever seen!


----------



## Shalon (Nov 15, 2009)

I've always loved the look of Pio's enclosure. I am going to order some of the moss..and if it keeps the water cleaner it is a double bonus!


----------



## terryo (Nov 15, 2009)

brymanda said:


> I've heard the Petco stuff works the same way, but I've never tried it myself.
> 
> Also, I've read that you can put moss in a blender with buttermilk and spread it over the places you want the moss to grow. I don't know all the details but I was thinking about doing a little more research and trying to get it to grow on a little wooden hide-a-way I have.



That's really interesting...let me know how that works out if you do it.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Nov 15, 2009)

I'll try the petco stuff out... but it looks pretty dead and shredded to me... Maybe it needs some milk? lol ... but I'm not gonna pour milk-moss paste into my tort enclosure..


----------



## Shalon (Nov 15, 2009)

brymanda said:


> Also, I've read that you can put moss in a blender with buttermilk and spread it over the places you want the moss to grow. I don't know all the details but I was thinking about doing a little more research and trying to get it to grow on a little wooden hide-a-way I have.



I've heard this many times. I looked and found a lot of websites that say you can do it. They mostly use it to grow moss on rocks or bricks. They also use a sugar/beer mix or yogurt. 
http://gardening.about.com/od/gardendesign/qt/How-To-Grow-Moss.htm


----------



## speck86 (Nov 18, 2009)

once the moss is wet, does the dirt stay intacted with the moss?


----------



## TortieGal (Nov 18, 2009)

What kind of Tortoise/turtle is Binki? so cute!


----------



## terryo (Nov 18, 2009)

speck86 said:


> once the moss is wet, does the dirt stay intacted with the moss?



Yes. I soak it for a few minutes to hydrate it and then piece it together. So far I have just misted it every other day and it has stayed nice and green. I put it on one side all around the water dish and a little further, and then I put a piece of a log across the viv. and on the other side I put peat moss mixed with soil with lots of leaf litter on top. I did this for my lil three toed hatchling. I don't use hides in my boxies enclosures only lots of leaf litter on top of the substrate on one side. 

Bindi is a little Three Toed Hatchling. She's only about 11 or 12 weeks old.


----------



## sammi (Nov 20, 2009)

Is frog moss safe for all torts? Specifically my Russian? I've always thought it was meant to be just for frogs. Is it harmful if they try to nibble it? And can I put it down right on top of my Bed-A-Beast/Play sand mixture? Or does it have to go down on top of rocks and things? Its always looked appealing to me..but I was never sure..


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 20, 2009)

It is suppose to be perfectly safe, if they graze it.


----------



## terryo (Nov 20, 2009)

sammi said:


> Is frog moss safe for all torts? Specifically my Russian? I've always thought it was meant to be just for frogs. Is it harmful if they try to nibble it? And can I put it down right on top of my Bed-A-Beast/Play sand mixture? Or does it have to go down on top of rocks and things? Its always looked appealing to me..but I was never sure..



Yes, you can put it on top of your substrate. That's what I do.


----------



## brymanda (Nov 20, 2009)

Well, I picked up my dehydrated frog moss from Petco the other day. They actually have a couple different kinds, but I got the ZooMed box. I re-hydrated it and dicovered that I now had a lot more moss than I expected. I'll be trying the blender trick over the weekend hopefully.


----------

